# Any Good Material on The Baptism of Adopted Children



## JOwen (May 27, 2008)

Friends,

I'm looking for some good material on the baptism of addopted children, something that is coming up more and more these days.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## BertMulder (May 27, 2008)

The PRCA have made a synodical decision that baptism is not to take place until adoption is final...


----------



## JOwen (May 27, 2008)

BertMulder said:


> The PRCA have made a synodical decision that baptism is not to take place until adoption is final...



Yes, I would say that is a good decision.


----------

